# crypto-utils for gentoo?

## aZZe

Hi guys!

Is there a package for gentoo which installs the crypto-utils as on centos systems?

----------

## myceliv

I'm no expert, but a quick look through the crypto-utils file list makes me think most if not all of those are custom Redhat/centos programs. I checked with e-file (pfl) if any of those belong to portage packages and didn't find any. There is the app-arch/rpm2targz tool, and on the gentoo developer handbook site there's an example of writing an ebuild to use it to install rpm based packages (could grep usr/portage/ for some examples, too.) So writing a custom ebuild could be an option.

Also I didn't find any overlays providing something named crypto-utils on the zugaina.org search, but there might be one out there hiding.

Maybe describe the function of the tools you want, and some gentoo gurus can tell you how to get the same functionality most easily in gentoo.

----------

## salahx

I think this the upstream: http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/gitweb/?p=crypto-utils.git;a=summary

Some out-of-tree sources (crypto-rand) need to be pulled in to compile. No Makefile is provided, its done in the %build section of the spec file, and its not a trivial build process either.

----------

## aZZe

Thanks guys!

Of course I can use openssl to generate my certificates but for example "genkey --days 365 mail.example.com" is a bit more simple. As I said it's not a big deal but if I can have genkey I use this instead of openssl with all its parameters. I thought it is somewhere in one of our gentoo packages and I was too dumb to find it. 

Thanks again!

----------

## Hu

 *salahx wrote:*   

> No Makefile is provided, its done in the %build section of the spec file, and its not a trivial build process either.

 Although not trivial, it looks like most of the build process is fairly straight shell and could be converted to a real Makefile easily enough if someone cared.

----------

